# Escambia river report



## dc2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello all I am new to the forum and thought I would take a minute and give a report.

I caught these fish on Escambia on Sunday using wigglers and red worms. I wish yall could have seen my face when I caught the big one.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a monster shell cracker. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn! That's a slab.

nice intro.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:clap Nice shellcracker..and welcome to the forum:letsdrink


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, good looking meal or bait for them big ole flats:clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mess of fish and one bigun...welcome aboard and keep them reports coming...i sure miss watching that cork head south...grew up freshwater fishing...nothing better than a mess of them bream fried up...


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd have to say, as I sit here at work, that beer looks pretty good, all iced down and everything. Nice fish too


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Welcome aboard...nice catch bet the Coors Light was tasty also..:letsdrink*


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

nice to see the river reports:clap

good fish!!!


----------

